# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  من ديوان الأمام علي عليه السلام

## مجد0

*تهيم حروف العشق فيك ياعلي...... وتنحني لذكراك الحروفُ*
*من أروع ماقرأت وقرأ الكون بأسره*
جزء من ديوان الامام علي (ع)
اهل العلم
الناس موتى وأهل العلم أحياء 
والناس مرضى وهم فيها أطباء 
والناس أرض وأهل العلم فوقهم 
مثل السماء وما في النور ظلماء 
وزمرة العلم رأس الخلق كلهم 
وسائر الناس في التمثال أعضاء 
لا ينفع بعد الكبرة الأدب 
يا حلة نسجت بالدر والذهب 
إلا وأحسن منها العلم والأدب 
علم بنيك صغارا قبل كبرهم 
فليس ينفع بعد الكبرة الأدب 
فخرنا بالعلم والأدب 
من كان مفتخرا بالمال والنسب 
فإنما فخرنا بالعلم والأدب 
لا خير في رجل حرٍّ بلا أدب 
نعم ولو كان منسوبا إلى العرب 
الصبر
إذا ضاق الزمان عليك فاصبر 
ولا تيأس من الفرج القريب 
وطِب نفسا بما تلد الليالي 
عسى تأتيك بالولد النجيب 
اختيار الحبيب وصفاته 
اختر لنفسك في مقامك صاحبا 
فإذا صحبت عرفت من ذا تصحب 
لا خير في ود امريء متملق 
حلو اللسان وقلبه يتلهب 
يعطيك من طرف الكلام حلاوة 
ويروغ عنك كما يروغ الثعلب 
يلقي ويحلف انه لك ناصح 
وإذا تولى عنك فهو العقرب 
ولقد نصحتك ان قبلت نصيحتي 
والنصح أفضل ما يباع ويوهب 
الدنيا فناء
إنما الدنيا فناء 
ليس للدنيا ثبوت 
إنما الدنيا كبيت 
نسجته العنكبوت 
ولقد يكفيك منها 
أيها الطالب قوت 
ولعمري عن قليل 
كل من فيها يموت 
في الجهل موت 
وفي الجهل قبل الموت موت لأهله 
وأجسادهم قبل القبور قبور 
وإن امرءا لم يحي بالعلم ميِّتٌ 
وليس له حتى النشور نشور 
لاتقنطن
ألا صاحب الذنب لا تقنطن 
فإن الإله رؤوف رؤوف 
ولا ترحلن بلا عدة 
فإن الطريق مخوف مخوف 
من طلب العلى سهر الليالي 
بقدر الكد تقتسم المعالي 
ومن طلب العلى سهر الليالي 
يروم العز كيف ينام ليلا 
يغوص البحر من طلب اللآلي 
ومن رام العلى من غير كدٍّ 
أضاع العمر فيطلب المحال 
لا تظلمنَّ
لا تظلمن إذا ما كنت مقتدرا 
فالظلم مرتعه يفضي الى الندم 
تنام عينك والمظلوم منتبه 
يدعو عليك وعين الله لم تنم 
المكارم أخلاق مطهرة 
إن المكارم أخلاق مطهرة 
فالدين أولها والعقل ثانيها 
والعلم ثالثها والحلم رابعها 
والجود خامسها والفضل ساديها 
والبر سابعها والصبر ثامنها 
والشكر تاسعها واللين باقيها 
والنفس تعلم أني لا أصادقها 
ولست أرشد إلا حين أعصيها 
والعين تعلم من عيني محدثها 
إن كان من حزبها أو من يعاديها 
عيناك قد دلتا عينيَّ منك علي 
أشياء، لولا هما ما كنت تبديها 
في كف الطفل 
وفي قبض كفّ الطفل عند ولوده 
دليل على الحرص المركب في الحي 
وفي بسطها عند الممات مواعظ 
ألا فانظروني قد خرجت بلا شيّ 
لا تقربيه
قريا جار همدان من يمت يرني 
من مؤمن أو منافق قَبَلا 
يعرفني طرفه وأعرفه 
بنعته واسمه وما فعلا 
أقول للنار وهي توقد للعر 
ض ذريه لا تقربي الرّجلا 
ذريه لا تقربيه إن له 
حبلا بحبل الوصي متصلا 
وأنت عند الصراط معترضي 
فلا تخف عثرة ولا زللا 
أسقيك من بارد على ظمأ 
تخاله في الحلاوة العسلا 
قل للمغيب 
قل للمغيب تحت اطباق الثرى 
إن كنت تسمع صرختي وندائيا 
صبت علي مصائب لو أنها 
صبت على الأيام صرن ليالي 
قد كنت ذات حمى بظل محمّد 
لا أخشى ضيما، وكان جماليا 
فاليوم أخشع للذليل وأتقي 
ضيمي، وأدفع ظالمي بردائيا 
فإذا بكت قمرية في ليلها 
شجنا على غصن، بكيت صباحيا 
فلأجعلن الحزن بعد مؤنسي 
ولأجعلن الدمع فيك وشاحيا 
ماذا على من شم تربة أحمد 
أن لا يشم مدى الزمان غواليا 
لم يردّ جوابي 
ما لي وقفت على القبور مسلما 
قبر الحبيب فلم يرد جوابي 
أحبيب ما لك لا ترد جوابنا 
أنسيت بعدي خلّة الاحباب 
قال الحبيب وكيف لي بجوابكم 
وأنا رهين جنادل وتراب 
أكل التراب محاسني فنسيتكم 
وحجبت عن أهلي وعن أترابي 
فعليكم مني السلام تقطعت 
مني ومنكم خلّة الأحباب 
صبور على ريب الزمان 
فإن تسألني كيف أنت فإنني 
صبور على ريب الزمان صعيب 
حريص على ان لا يرى بي كآبة 
فيشمت عاد أو يساء حبيب 
الزمان 
كنا كزوج حمامة في أيكة 
متمتعين بصحة وشباب 
دخل الزمان بنا وفرق بيننا 
إن الزمان مفرِّق الأحباب 
*نسأل الله أن يثبتنا على ولايه أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## المتحير

مشكوووووووووووور على المجهود

----------


## مجد0

*أشكرك أخي( المتحير) على المرور الرائع*

----------


## بنك الحب

امين يارب العلمين 

مشكوووووووووور على المجهود والله يعطيك العافية ويجعلنا الله جميعاً في زمرة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى اهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين وسلم  ووليه علي عليه السلام ومن والاه 

ويالله السلامه

----------


## مجد0

تسلم على  المرور (بنك الحب)

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*قمه الفصاحه مشكور على المووضوع الحلو*

----------


## diver1042

*((علي يا باب الحوائج))*

*جلوه*

*علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي             علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي*

******************

*يا واليدويني علي يا علي         والقلب نا سيني ياعلي يا علي*

*يا واليدويني علي يا علي         والقلب نا سيني ياعلي يا علي*

*ها يم امخليني علي ياعلي        وبيه نبتلي نبتلي نبتلي ياعلي*

*لي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي             علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي*

******************

*ساكن ابدلاالي علي ياعلي       صورتك تبرالي ياعلي يا علي*

*ساكن ابدلاالي علي ياعلي       صورتك تبرالي ياعلي يا علي*

*عاشقك ياوالي واول ولي              ولي ولي ياعلي يا علي*

*علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي             علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي*

******************

*با لصغر واليته علي يا علي  روحي صارت بيته علي يا علي*

*با لصغر واليته علي يا علي  روحي صارت بيته علي يا علي*

*من المهد حبيته                              من المهد حبيته*

*وبيك نعتلي وبيك              وبيك نعتلي وبيك يا علي يا علي*

*علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي            علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي*

*****************

*من اشم اترابه علي ياعلي      وروحي تبكي بابه علي ياعلي*

*من اشم اترابه علي ياعلي      وروحي تبكي بابه علي ياعلي*

*ولو زرت محرابه                                ولوزرت محرابه*

*همي ينجلي ينجلي ينجلي     ياعلي علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي*

*علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي            علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي*

*****************

*باالمهد خلاني علي ياعلي       يلهج اسمه الساني علي ياعلي*

*باالمهد خلاني علي ياعلي       يلهج اسمه الساني علي ياعلي*

*زينة الرباني زينة الرباني بيك يعتلي يعتلي  يعتلي ياعلي يا علي*

*علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي            علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي*

*تمـــــــــــــــــــــت*

----------


## مجد0

الشكر موصول لكل من شرفني في صفحتي

----------

